# How to convince my parents to let me buy a gaming computer?



## i_need_i7

At this moment I have a computer that literally can't run a free FPS. The ram (4gig) and processor (2x2.00ghz) is ok, but my graphics card (Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family!!!!!!!!! ***!!!) cannot even handle a free game or even cod 2. 
I customized a computer ($1200) and I have all the money, but my mom won't let me buy a it. What else is there to freaking buy? My mom won't let me buy a PS2, PS3, Xbox, Xbox 360 or anything like that either. I just wanna play Cod MW2. 
She says that I will play to much and not have time to do my hw anymore. She will not belive me if i say i will. My family is asian BTW, so that makes all the difference. 
I have never been allowed to play, even on weekends or weekdays. But I play before my parents get home and that is the only reason I finish my hw late. :sigh:


----------



## McNinja

Your under your parents guardianship so what they say for now goes. It may not be pretty but maybe you should practice the puppy dog face in the mirror more.

All i would say is to buy a new graphics card and power supply if this a desktop but if its a laptop well then you will have to follow their advice. It's life, deal with it.


----------



## Redeye3323

Welcome to TSF.

We cannot really make your parents let you, that is something you will have to do yourself.

Also, you should build a PC rather then buy one anyday. You'll save a lot of money and get much more quality parts.

You could even tell your parents that you will learn from getting parts and building a PC. Not only will it be learning experience but it will help you learn about a PC.

Your parents can't argue with that xD

Redeye3323 :wave:


----------



## Phædrus241

As has been said, we can't really help you convince your parents.

However, if you do convince them we can give advice on how to build a computer. I can spec you a very nice gaming computer for $1200; hell, even build one for you if you cover shipping in addition to cost+labor.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Phædrus2401 said:


> As has been said, we can't really help you convince your parents.
> 
> However, if you do convince them we can give advice on how to build a computer. I can spec you a very nice gaming computer for $1200; hell, even build one for you if you cover shipping in addition to cost+labor.


Of course you would build one for him. Your just that nice. Anyway, if you can convince them we would all be very happy to assist you in building one.


----------



## Redeye3323

We even have a whole forum just for building, how good is that :grin:

Don't worry about your age, I'm 16 and I built one at Christmas

P.S. You have 4 teamers all responded, feel lucky and tell your parents that lol


----------



## RockmasteR

I do agree with all above and I also agree with your parents
don't hate me for that, but you have to know that life is not easy, and your homework comes first, being good at school will decide your future
you can get a decent card for now that'll play all games on medium high settings like the Geforce 9600 GT + a good power supply
you know that games are played by all ages, but real life comes first
and believe me when I say this, life is not easy
I did fail a school year just because of video games and I do regret that, but I don't regret playing games, but I learned that school, Uni and work comes first
and if I have free time I'll play VG, if not well, VG can wait


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

I have never posted in this forum as I have no use for games, yes I am older.

Any parent that is "worth there weight in salt" ( old saying) will give their kids the best advice they can, much of that advice comes from experience.
Years ago, my now 42 year old son, came up to me and said
"Dad, you know you never gave me any bad advice" Well that is the job of a parent. He makes about 100K+ a year, a lot because of his education, and yes his up bringing. I always taught my kids it is work before play.

Please do the home work first and may be they will help with the upgrades you want as a reward for good grades.

BG


----------



## Redeye3323

@BG and RockmasteR: I myself am 16 (BG may not know this) and I manage to balance School, TSF, this other site and Gaming and I don't have any problems. It can be ok as long as it doesn't take over your life. I still meet my mates on Saturdays and watch and play Football (Soccer) so this shows that Gaming doesn't have to conflict with Homework.

@i_need_i7: Tell you parent of what I put, tell them if they allow you to get a new PC, you will repay them by showing you are up to the task of putting effort into your Homework and Gaming. It can be done (see above :grin: )


----------



## Zealex

Everybody is different redeye, just because something works for you will not work for everyone. 

Do your homework first, show them your grades, show that you care a lot about school. Then ask, but you can live without gaming. I've went 8 months without gaming, now I just realised the only game I can run on this lappy is 2142. So 8 months I went without gaming, I'm still alive. I'm around your age too.


----------



## Redeye3323

Zealex said:


> Everybody is different redeye, just because something works for you will not work for everyone.
> 
> Do your homework first, show them your grades, show that you care a lot about school. Then ask, but you can live without gaming. I've went 8 months without gaming, now I just realised the only game I can run on this lappy is 2142. So 8 months I went without gaming, I'm still alive. I'm around your age too.


Everybody is different, I was just trying to prove it can be done...


----------



## Basementgeek

Redeye3323:

Sorry totally disagree with you on your statement, of to buy me a new system and I will do better. In "Real" life, things don't work that way. They must be earned first, not repayed.

Too any people go through there whole life thinking they are owed something.
No body is owed anything, it must be worked for.

BG


----------



## ickymay

i_need_i7 said:


> At this moment I have a computer that literally can't run a free FPS. The ram (4gig) and processor (2x2.00ghz) is ok, but my graphics card (Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family!!!!!!!!! ***!!!) cannot even handle a free game or even cod 2.
> I customized a computer ($1200) and I have all the money, but my mom won't let me buy a it. What else is there to freaking buy? My mom won't let me buy a PS2, PS3, Xbox, Xbox 360 or anything like that either. I just wanna play Cod MW2.
> She says that I will play to much and not have time to do my hw anymore. She will not belive me if i say i will. My family is asian BTW, so that makes all the difference.
> I have never been allowed to play, even on weekends or weekdays. But I play before my parents get home and that is the only reason I finish my hw late. :sigh:


tell them a faster gaming computer gets all the chores done faster :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323

Basementgeek said:


> Redeye3323:
> 
> Sorry totally disagree with you on your statement, of to buy me a new system and I will do better. In "Real" life, things don't work that way. They must be earned first, not repayed.
> 
> Too any people go through there whole life thinking they are owed something.
> No body is owed anything, it must be worked for.
> 
> BG


What I meant is if he shows he will do better with his homework, his parents may let him get a PC on the conditions he keeps doing well...


----------



## rossva

Basementgeek said:


> Redeye3323:
> 
> In "Real" life, things don't work that way. They must be earned first, not repayed.
> 
> Too any people go through there whole life thinking they are owed something.
> No body is owed anything, it must be worked for.
> 
> BG


Quote of the month BG ray:


----------

